# XD Compact vs P99c photo?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just out of curiosity - with the 1/2" shorter barrel of the XD 9mm compact - Does anyone have both a Walther P99c AND an XD compact 9mm?

Can ya take some photos comparing the size (both guns next to each other and on top of each other to illustrate the size differences)


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you need the dimensions they are
xd9 p99c
length 6.2 6.6
height 4.7 4.3
width ? 1.3


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks - I have a catalog with the dimensions of both - but that's still not quite the same as seeing them side by side...


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry Ship, I'd love to help you out, but I can't find pics anywhere!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd like to see said pics too... :smt069


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Guess no one here owns both.. Oh well...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone helped me out with pics here - for those who are interested...

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2641453&posted=1#post2641453


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ship-

When you buy your XD9SC to match you new XD45, just run a strip of deck-tape down the front of the grip under your fingers... Then the grip safety works fine. And it won't snag clothing for CC.

JeffWard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hahaha... I will be getting an XD45 later in the year (I'm getting a 40 cal PX4 first - in 2 weeks).

However, I don't think I'll be getting a subcompact XD..

I was curious, since the barrel is 1/2 an inch shorter - but the longer grip takes away any advantage. I carry in my front cargopants pocket a lot - and was just trying to get something a bit smaller, but still in 9mm, and reliable (I've heard too many mixed things about the Kahrs). Plus, I wanted to stay at 10 rounds...

So, no little XD, I am afraid. I'll stick with the P99c :smt083


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

What's your thoughts on the Kel Tec PF9?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have shot one once. Way too much recoil. The size isn't that great from the P99c, but damn, the recoil is a lot worse. Someone I was shooting with gave me the gun and 3 mags to shoot thru it. I handed it back after 2 mags. 

Plus, the gun didn't work 100%. But, some people's do... So, I won't get into that. But, I wouldn't buy one. I've seen a size comparison with the P99c too, and the size difference isn't that much different.


----------

